# Shot Placement



## mtr3333 (Mar 7, 2013)

The deer forum always has this subject. What about hogs with a 22 LR? Where would you put him down one shot?


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 7, 2013)

In the ear, or eye.  Shooting through the skull is not a sure thing on anything over 100#.  If you have a close range shot at the skull, and your trajectory will be close to a 90 deg angle to the skull, then it will work most of the time.  Get a bigger gun.  22s work fine for killing them in a pen and point blank range, but still requires more than one shot at times.  Get a bigger gun for hunting!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 7, 2013)

There are restrictions in places where small game weapons are only allowed. My 270 WSM don't sound the same. As far as I know 22 will have to do.


----------



## oldways (Mar 8, 2013)

22 mag /17hmr in the ear every time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 8, 2013)

mtr3333 said:


> There are restrictions in places where small game weapons are only allowed. My 270 WSM don't sound the same. As far as I know 22 will have to do.



Get you a .22 magnum-still rimfire and legal, but quite a bit more oomph than the .22 LR and you can get a much better selection of bullets, too.


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 8, 2013)

alot of places that limit you to small game weapons will include muzzleloaders. 50 cal. will put them down


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sounds like the 22 mag is the ticket. Thanks guys!


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 8, 2013)

22 mag to the ear is the standard !!


----------



## jpatton (Mar 9, 2013)

Hunted them for years with a 22 mag. Go for the head. Never had a problem.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 10, 2013)

low and forward..............

Right behind the front leg, if you can gt any type of quartering shot


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 14, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> low and forward..............
> 
> Right behind the front leg, if you can gt any type of quartering shot



That's what I was looking for. I kept reading the regs for those places. Found out something interesting. You can use any muzzle loading firearm. Guess I need to go with that for the guaranteed power to put them down.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

22 mag to the ear or eye will drop one at 100 yards


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 15, 2013)

fishbum2000 said:


> 22 mag to the ear or eye will drop one at 100 yards


My 1st post was all about that. I haven't studied the hog skull as much as I have on deer. The hog skull is too thick and angled for any shot. BFriendly posted a time ago about a bad experience with 22. I don't want the same.


----------



## davemann16 (Mar 18, 2013)

I bought a muzzleloader for the same reasons and I love it. I paid under $200 for it, and was surprised at how easily and accurately it shoots. I believe that you can order one and have it shipped to your door without having to mess with FFL fees. If you plan on buying a gun mainly for hunting WMA hogs, I don't think you could beat a muzzleloader. Plus you get an early start on deer season.


----------



## fishndinty (Mar 18, 2013)

Muzzleloader is a hog-smoking machine.  If you don't wanna mess with cleaning it often, work up a load using Blackhorn 209 powder.  Totally non-corrosive.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 19, 2013)

mtr3333 said:


> My 1st post was all about that. I haven't studied the hog skull as much as I have on deer. The hog skull is too thick and angled for any shot. BFriendly posted a time ago about a bad experience with 22. I don't want the same.



NO, You dont

As you can imagine, I have played that scenario over and over and over in my head, wondering HOW it could happen.........If I look at where I put the Bullets(10+) in that MONSTER Piney Wood Rootin Sow, they were almost all in the Thick of the neck or to the hard part of the Skull....

I had a perfect quartering away shot and I think had I shot her in the heart/lung area, she would not have went far. OR maybe a little lower in the neck, I would have gotten Spine and it would have been a Short tracking job with a BIG Celebration. She was a Really Big Sow, all Black........still bums me out to this day

I DO NOT think the .22lr is too little of a gun............it will getter done!


----------



## Davexx1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Keep in mind that when you are shooting for the brain, you are shooting at a very small target surrounded by bone.  It essentially requires pinpoint accuracy and good penetration with a small caliber rifle bullet.  One inch off your target and you will not likely drop the hog.

At the heat of the moment with the excitement, rapid heart rate, animal moving around, and maybe a little jerking of the trigger, etc., it is not hard to miss the intended target by an inch or three.

22 mag with 40 grain solids are much better for hogs than 22 LR.

Dave


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 2, 2013)

When they are rooting, their head is constantly bobbing up and down.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Apr 2, 2013)

got to a 17hmr or use a muzzle loader , a 17 HMR is a world apart from a 22 mag and is leagal for small game. I use both,, but sometimes a mess of squirells arent bad either I have 22's 17' and a  50 cal, ml and use then all . As mentioned earlier,, to the back of the head if its going away, side shot allways down the ear canal, if coming toward, in the eye socket with head up.


----------



## DoubleFive (Oct 10, 2013)

Davexx1 said:


> 22 mag with 40 grain solids are much better for hogs than 22 LR.
> 
> Dave



Any suggestions on a brand / variety of 22 mag ammo?  I just got one for use on pigs in the small game season just after deer season closes and want to get the right stuff.


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 10, 2013)

> Any suggestions on a brand / variety of 22 mag ammo?



i use the CCI total metal jacket round:  Hogs up to about 100 pounds are shot in the ear or behind the shoulder.   Larger hogs are shot in the ear.  Never had a hog get away.


----------



## Ridgerunnerer (Oct 10, 2013)

mtr3333 said:


> That's what I was looking for. I kept reading the regs for those places. Found out something interesting. You can use any muzzle loading firearm. Guess I need to go with that for the guaranteed power to put them down.



If you ever go to hunt hogs on FT Stewart, Muzzle loaders are not considered small game weapons. and FMJ bullets are not allowed so .22 mag solids could get you in trouble. 
Good Luck!


----------



## DoubleFive (Oct 11, 2013)

Okie Hog said:


> i use the CCI total metal jacket round:  Hogs up to about 100 pounds are shot in the ear or behind the shoulder.   Larger hogs are shot in the ear.  Never had a hog get away.



Thanks, I will check that out.



Ridgerunnerer said:


> If you ever go to hunt hogs on FT Stewart, Muzzle loaders are not considered small game weapons. and FMJ bullets are not allowed so .22 mag solids could get you in trouble.
> Good Luck!



Ridgerunnerer, that is good advice and I will heed it.  I have not yet hit Stewart but would like to at some point.


----------

